# Aircraft used in "The Great Escape"



## olbrat (Jan 13, 2010)

What was the aircraft used by James Garner and Donald Pleasence in the movie "The Great Escape".


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Bucker Bu 181*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bücker_Bü_181

There is a flying one here:

Fantasy of Flight, World's Greatest Aircraft Collection

Interesting:
_Although built as a primary trainer for the Luftwaffe, the type also performed other duties such as communication, glider towing, and even transporting Panzerfaust weapons (an armour piercing rocket projectile with a hollow-charge warhead used as an infantry weapon against tanks.)_


----------



## olbrat (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks Comiso90! Now I can sleep tonight.

I noticed a picture of this aircraft that had the Panzerschreks mounted with the wires running into the cockpit. I'd hate to be the one to go after a tank in that.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 13, 2010)

your welcome..


----------



## piet (Jan 13, 2010)

Insane!!!

piet


----------



## piet (Jan 13, 2010)

At


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 13, 2010)

Bücker 181 mit Panzerfaust ...

.


----------



## seesul (Jan 13, 2010)

Was the Panzerfaust installed for fighting or to speed the airplane up in emergency?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 14, 2010)

Good grief! I know a desperate situation requires desperate measures, but what a measure! Nice little aircraft the Bucker, there used to be one based at my old Aero Club some years ago - and the owner thought it might be the one from the movie. Whether it was or not,we never did find out.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 14, 2010)

.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 14, 2010)

seesul said:


> Was the Panzerfaust installed for fighting or to speed the airplane up in emergency?



RATO!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 15, 2010)

I actually considered building that one for the Heavies GB.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 15, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> I actually considered building that one for the Heavies GB.



Good call, I was thinking it would make a good model.

Should show the pilot drinking from a flask!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2010)

And the co-pilot throwing more logs onto the fire to keep the steam engine going!!


----------

